# ibew local 11 pool of eligibles



## chrisdewitt (Apr 26, 2013)

alright im new here hope this is the place to post this. anyways, i recently took my test for the ibew apprenticeship in february at eti and passed and had my interview about two weeks ago. 

although i did my best i possibly could in the interview i only scored an 83. and with that score it puts me at number 91 on the pool of eligibles. that being said, will that score and place on the pool be enough to get me working soon or sometime this year? or should i continue applying for other jobs as i have been doing in the mean time? 

anybody from local 11 that went through eti have some insight?

any help or information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

You need to be proactive. Never sit by the phone waiting for it to ring.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree, continue to search for employment while waiting. Good luck with the IBEW.Have you applied with local 18,40,441,440,477? 18 and 40 are around the Hollywood, San Bernardino 477, 440 Riverside. You could also try local#47 which is this area's lineman local located next door to local 440 on Spruce st in Riverside. Loads of work in the next 5-8 years in and around Southern California.


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

chrisdewitt said:


> alright im new here hope this is the place to post this. anyways, i recently took my test for the ibew apprenticeship in february at eti and passed and had my interview about two weeks ago.
> 
> although i did my best i possibly could in the interview i only scored an 83. and with that score it puts me at number 91 on the pool of eligibles. that being said, will that score and place on the pool be enough to get me working soon or sometime this year? or should i continue applying for other jobs as i have been doing in the mean time?
> 
> ...


I agree with the other brothers that have posted. You need to be proactive as Knowshorts said. Keep looking for employment and also continue to find an education to increase your chances of becoming employed. 


What you have going for you now is that you passed your test and you interviewed. You are eligible to be employed as work opens up and calls go out for new apprentices. 

Now it's just about being patient and waiting for your turn. To be honest your interview score is low, but depending on the work picture you can be called within the year. Keep in mind that as many people passed the test they are also going to be interviewed which can bump you away from the target. 

What you can do is sign up at one of the local community colleges or take a short electrical course at a city occupational center and ask for a reinterview. In that way you can try and bring up your interview score and increase your chances of getting in a class sooner. 

One thing that resonates in my mind alot is that this trade is not for everybody. I was a told it and have heard it said to others many times throughout my career. What that means to me is that to be in this trade the effort and desire to succeed, work and improve must reside in the individual. 

Best of luck to you. Hope this was of some help to you.


----------



## chrisdewitt (Apr 26, 2013)

thanks for the advice and of course i know better than to wait by the phone. was just wondering if anybody knew how long i could be waiting. ive been applying places everyday and am looking into taking some summer electrical courses. my understanding from someone i know who went through local eleven is that if worst comes to worse and i dont hear anything i can reinterview in 6 months with additional experience to improve my score. so as of right now that is my plan, thanks again for the advice guys


----------



## jmb123 (Jun 19, 2013)

hey man have you gotten in yet? im still waiting too..


----------

